# First time with L E D's



## hdnvn (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey people...this is my first time attempting to service an LED set up. Previous electricians working for a major electrical company in the area "fried" three LED picture lamps made by Bruck lighting. I was then contacted to reinstall them for the customer. Obviously I do not want the same thing to happen so I'm researching the subject. LED's must be wired in series and I see that you shouldnt "overdrive" them. Do I need to match the load of these lamps with an appropriate driver which I assume should be available at the needed "drive" or output? Can I get any links for the subject as well as your advice? Thanks


----------



## conorevans (Jun 22, 2009)

I am an electrican from the UK.

I have been looking for replacemnt, energy efficient light bulbs for the past 3 months. I have tried many brands, however i found that alot of them were not bright enough 
After searching i found a new lightbulb brand called "Exergi". I purchased a MR16 4W LED lamp from this brand. 
http://www.litebulbs.co.uk/product/22602/exergi-hyperbright-led-mr16-4w-50000h-cool-white.aspxhttp://www.litebulbs.co.uk/product/22601/exergi-hyperbright-led-mr16-4w-50000h-warm-white.aspx

I found that the "Exergi" MR16 LED lamp was alot brighter than LED lmaps currently on the market. I am now currently recommending Exergi products to my customers.

Has anyone else tried or looked into Exergi?


----------



## dicolor (Jul 10, 2009)

conorevans said:


> I am an electrican from the UK.
> 
> I have been looking for replacemnt, energy efficient light bulbs for the past 3 months. I have tried many brands, however i found that alot of them were not bright enough
> After searching i found a new lightbulb brand called "Exergi". I purchased a MR16 4W LED lamp from this brand.
> ...


we are proffessional LED lighting manufuacturer in China. WE have been involved in this industry for more than 5 years. And our products such as LED bulb and LED spotlight have exported more than 30 countrys.It is a good replacement for conventional ones. And get high brightness. If you are interested in our products, pls contact us

Shenzhen Dicolor Optoelectronics Co., Ltd
www.dicolor.cn
Tony Du
[email protected]


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

wow, lot of helpful posts here lol


----------

